

Former employee protests Amazon tactics, vows to hold vigil at HQ - njrc
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/former-amazon-employee-launches-protest-company-alleging

======
DodgyEggplant
In the "Uber for X" era, we have to be careful to not let the digital services
industry evolve into a new kind of lower class servants

